

Everyday Uses of Psychology - qhoxie
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/08/everyday-uses-o.html

======
orib
Please link directly to the article. Linking an article that links to an
article is bloody annoying. Thank you.

~~~
qhoxie
[http://www.spring.org.uk/2007/07/10-practical-uses-for-
psych...](http://www.spring.org.uk/2007/07/10-practical-uses-for-
psychological.php)

Sorry about that, just grabbed the wrong link.

------
dc2k08
i nominate this site to recieve the record for the largest amount of scripts
being run concurrently.

